Ask HN: What back end scenarios you find yourself implementing again and again? - mlejva
======
the_engineerit
authentication, authorization, integration tests with micro-services

~~~
mlejva
Are you mostly developer on a single cloud platform?

Also, have you tried it to automate it somehow?

